# Redwood burl scales



## kris stratton (Sep 20, 2014)

Bookmatched scales at 1.5 by 5.5 and just shy of 3/8 thick .35$ shipped

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2014)

Woo....that's a great lookin pair!


----------



## tocws2002 (Sep 24, 2014)

kris stratton said:


> Bookmatched scales at 1.5 by 5.5 and just shy of 3/8 thick .35$ shipped
> View attachment 60132



@kris stratton any interest in a trade for these? If so, shoot me a PM and we can discuss.

I am seeing a unique set of 1911 grips in that picture.

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------

